# Moving to San Javier Murcia



## thecoolfool (May 2, 2013)

Hi Folks,
We will be making a move to Murcia on Oct 20th and are renting a place for 12 months to see if it suits us and if it does we will buy a place. my wife retires in January and I have enough to live on till I retire. what I need is information on primary schools in the San Javier area as my Granddaughter will be moving with us and she is only 9 years old, any information would be appreciated.

thanks in anticipation Mark and Jean.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thecoolfool said:


> Hi Folks,
> We will be making a move to Murcia on Oct 20th and are renting a place for 12 months to see if it suits us and if it does we will buy a place. my wife retires in January and I have enough to live on till I retire. what I need is information on primary schools in the San Javier area as my Granddaughter will be moving with us and she is only 9 years old, any information would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks in anticipation Mark and Jean.


:welcome:

I'm not in that area so can't give specific info - but if you want lots of general info about how the education system works here in Spain take a look here - there's a section about education

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've given you your own thread to attract attention.

Welcome to the forum

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

thecoolfool said:


> Hi Folks,
> We will be making a move to Murcia on Oct 20th and are renting a place for 12 months to see if it suits us and if it does we will buy a place. my wife retires in January and I have enough to live on till I retire. what I need is information on primary schools in the San Javier area as my Granddaughter will be moving with us and she is only 9 years old, any information would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks in anticipation Mark and Jean.


I presume you know that even though you are spending one year to see if it suits you, you will need to sign on the EU foreign citizens register after 90 days, and will be tax resident after 183 days? 
Also, are you looking for private education in an international for your granddaughter ?
Plunging her into a Spanish school might not be a good idea.
Will you have private health care in place?
Sorry if you already researched this.
We live about an hour from San Javier, and I have often heard comments about what a good place it is to live, amenities etc, and apparently they are very welcoming to Ex pats with free Spanish lessons etc.
/SNIP/
I


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> I presume you know that even though you are spending one year to see if it suits you, you will need to sign on the EU foreign citizens register after 90 days, and will be tax resident after 183 days?
> Also, are you looking for private education in an international for your granddaughter ?
> Plunging her into a Spanish school might not be a good idea.
> Will you have private health care in place?
> ...


the vast majority of 9 year olds are fine going into Spanish school - once they get to 10/11 that changes - but 9 is almost always fine


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the vast majority of 9 year olds are fine going into Spanish school - once they get to 10/11 that changes - but 9 is almost always fine


True, altho if someone hasnt fully decided on it being a definite, permanent move, it might be better to go for an International school for continuity of the curriculum???? Altho at 9, they're still fairly flexible and not studying for their exams as such

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> True, altho if someone hasnt fully decided on it being a definite, permanent move, it might be better to go for an International school for continuity of the curriculum???? *Altho at 9, they're still fairly flexible and not studying for their exams as such*
> 
> Jo xxx


that's what I mean - at that age they'd be in the middle of primary school, & if they stayed, leaving it another year would make it so much more difficult

whereas if they went back to the UK after a year it should be reasonably easy to pick up again - with the advantage of having learned a lot of Spanish on the way!

thecoolfool - in what year was your granddaughter born?


----------



## thecoolfool (May 2, 2013)

extranjero said:


> I presume you know that even though you are spending one year to see if it suits you, you will need to sign on the EU foreign citizens register after 90 days, and will be tax resident after 183 days?
> Also, are you looking for private education in an international for your granddaughter ?
> Plunging her into a Spanish school might not be a good idea.
> Will you have private health care in place?
> ...


thx for the reply and yes we have private health insurance in place and will apply for our NIE on arrival,my granddaughter has a smattering of Spanish thanks to Dora the explorer.


----------



## thecoolfool (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for the info.....


----------



## thecoolfool (May 2, 2013)

she was born Dec 2004 and has a very basic knowledge of Spanish.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thecoolfool said:


> she was born Dec 2004 and has a very basic knowledge of Spanish.


in that case she'd be age-appropriate for yr 5 of the 6 years of primary school - she'd be more or less the youngest in her year


----------



## thecoolfool (May 2, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> in that case she'd be age-appropriate for yr 5 of the 6 years of primary school - she'd be more or less the youngest in her year


Thanks for.the info


----------



## macdonner (Oct 24, 2010)

I live in Santiago de la Ribera which is a stone's throw from San Javier. We moved here when our children were 8 and 5. My daughter has just turned 11 and is starting year 6 (last year of primary school) once they go back in September. Both of our children are in local Spanish schools and my daughter has been a sponge and picked it up very quickly, she is now practically a local lol. My son knows a fair bit but is lazy and does not like to speak much Spanish if he can get away with it. If your grandaughter knows the basics I think she would do okay in a local Spanish school. Both my children and I, although we ahve been here for 3 years, still attend Spanish lessons twice a week, just to keep us on track lol. In San Javier there are several primary schools, I have provided a link (hope it works)

PlumierXXI: Buscador de Centros, Enseñanzas y Servicios


If you want to go down the route of International/British schools there are several in the area, including castellar college in San pedro Del Pinatar, close to where I live: Castelar College

There is also Kings College Murcia: King's College, The British School of Murcia and El Limonar International School: El Limonar

If you need any more info, let me know and I will try to help


----------



## thecoolfool (May 2, 2013)

Hi we are finally here in santiago de la ribera and have our padrons but could do with some advice on getting our N.I.E. we live on calle san juan, is that close to you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thecoolfool said:


> Hi we are finally here in santiago de la ribera and have our padrons but could do with some advice on getting our N.I.E. we live on calle san juan, is that close to you?


you need to register as resident - all the info is on the first post of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## gill670 (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi 
Can i ask if you have now got your grandaugher into a school ? Which school did you choose . I am in the same situation 
Many thanks 
Gill


----------

